# How to get these waves



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to get waves like these? Thanks


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2008)

if they're not from her extensions range, then I imagine she has a natural curl and has put a curl enhancing product through it, just scrunching the product into her hair with her fingers.

the other thing they might have done is use a straightener to make messy curls. roll the hair around two of your fingers a few times, then flatten the ring of hair and stick it into your straightener. The end result is messy, rockstar curls.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if they're not from her extensions range, then I imagine she has a natural curl and has put a curl enhancing product through it, just scrunching the product into her hair with her fingers.
the other thing they might have done is use a straightener to make messy curls. roll the hair around two of your fingers a few times, then flatten the ring of hair and stick it into your straightener. The end result is messy, rockstar curls.

OMG thank you so much


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2008)

you're welcome



let me know if it works


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if they're not from her extensions range, then I imagine she has a natural curl and has put a curl enhancing product through it, just scrunching the product into her hair with her fingers.
the other thing they might have done is use a straightener to make messy curls. roll the hair around two of your fingers a few times, then flatten the ring of hair and stick it into your straightener. The end result is messy, rockstar curls.

hmm never heard of the roll and flatten method...im gonna have to try it! lol. thanks!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 4, 2008)

she has gorgeousssss hair! i'm jealous. i would just use a curling iron and a lot of hairspray.

the flat iron thing sounds neat too - i'll have to try that myself!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 5, 2008)

im goin to try this too! thanks


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 5, 2008)

Love her hair so much, im betting they are extensions


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2008)

i would have braided my lengths (making big braids) while my hair's still wet, let it dry then used some mousse or other styling product to keep the curls.


----------



## banapple (Feb 6, 2008)

i want her dog xP

haha but her hair's nice too


----------



## -KT- (Feb 6, 2008)

My hair does that naturally, but to get it uniform look scrunching the hair helps.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks gorgeous! Wish my hair did that!

The problem with my hair is I probably could get it to do that but if I have to use a curling iron it would take foreeever, I have a lot of hair. And for just an every day look I wouldn't want to have to get up early enough to do that!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 7, 2008)

Ypu could get that easlily by putting a salt spray in your hair, then twisting it.


----------

